# Is this a triffid?



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

..............................


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I took these of a thistle yesterday.


















Even prickly horrible things can look nice sometimes.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

wouldnt want to cop a swat on that having a wee.....haha


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

...............................


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It reminds me of Audrey the alien plant in Little shop of Horrors.


----------

